# Hardiplank peeling



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Once your boards are primed you really shouldn't use stain. Stain is designed to soak into bare wood. Once it can no longer soak into the wood it will build up on the surface and act like paint.


----------



## Dona1993 (Jul 8, 2009)

Does that apply to fiber cement as well? You can only get the boards pre-primed. Should someone have told me not to try to stain the boards. You can get the same finish pre done in the Certainteed Product. So confused!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

*Q:* 







 *Do I have to paint Hardiplank siding?* A: 







 Yes, Hardiplank lap siding must be painted or you may order many James Hardie products coated with the The ColorPlus™ Collection by James Hardie factory finishing and coloring system. If painting, for best results use Hardiplank with our exclusive PrimePlus™ factory priming system along with one top coat of 100% acrylic paint. For specific recommendations, please refer to JH Technical Bulletin No. S-100 or contact the paint manufacturers for their specifications. Hardiplank with the PrimePlus™ system is required to be painted within 180 days of installation.

The ColorPlus Collection by James Hardie comes in 8 standard colors that result in a finished siding product that will not crack, chip or peel. The standard finishes are warranted for 15 years.



That's straight from the company's FAQ pg



> Hardi-plank siding will not accept wood stain





> This seem to be the $64,000 question. I have also asked around about this and am still looking for an answer. James Hardie responded to my E-mail with yes it can be stained but nothing else. Did you get an answers or have you done your project? How did it turn out?


 
Seems to be unclear


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

More from Hardi



> *Here's what Hardie has to say about it:
> 
> AN EXCLUSIVE PRIMER FOR AN EXCEPTIONAL PRODUCT:
> *No matter what James Hardie siding product you choose, applying a top quality primer is the first critical step to ensure lasting performance and beauty. That’s why James Hardie developed _*PrimePlus®*_ sealer and primer - the first factory applied primer designed specifically for fiber cement siding products.
> ...


----------



## Exterior Finish (Sep 16, 2009)

*peeling hardi*

I am a custom prefinisher in Canada and have used the Woodperfect line for 10 yrs. This product, contrary to popular knowledge, is a topical coating(paint) as opposed to a "stain". Early in 2009, we recieved notice that Superdeck, the maker of Woodperfect would no longer warranty the coating when applied to JH Primeplus. This is due to a change in Hardie's priming system which has shown to not provide adequate sealing of the product. We have experienced failures of this type on product coated as early as 2007, which is when we first noticed the degradation in their priming. The other issue that has appeared is the constant wetness of product close to grade or decks in high rain areas has caused localized failures. 
Unfortunately, the best advice I can give is to repaint the structure using a good quality latex paint, after prepping and priming the house. Sorry.


----------



## lifeafterbell (Feb 6, 2012)

*Staining Hardie Siding*

I have posted this in other threads, but think it might be appropriate here as well. We did this in 2005 which may be why we have not had any problems.

******
We have used the Woodperfect Siding Stain on our Hardiplank siding with GREAT success. We (My husband and I) applied it horizontally with several coats to allow the stain to pool into the wood grain which gives it more of an actual wood look. Then it was installed by the framers. It has held up beautifully for the last 7 years with no problems whatsoever. 

From the street, our house looks like it has cedar siding!! Absolutely beautiful. 

We had to add some unpainted boards because we underestimated the amount we needed initally. So we applied the stain vertically after it was installed, and it does not look near as good as the rest of the house. Luckily, this was a small section on the back side. No one really can notice the difference because the color is the same, but it just does not have that dimensional look that the other boards do.

As far as someone mentioning peeling? I have noticed that where my soaker hose has come in contact with one of the boards, it is now starting to peel there. I am assuming because it was constantly wet, that it lifted the stain. That has not happened anywhere else on our house. We live in Texas and don't live in an area with high moisture all of the time, so you may have different results in other parts of the country. 

We even put it on our garage door (horizontally) before it was installed. Our garage door even looks like a wood door!

If anyone is still reading this board, I would be happy to share pictures.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I would think that stain would be the last thing you would want on HardiePlank. It comes PREPRIMED & is a cement based product that does NOT allow penetration of the stain. I follow their recommendations and always use a 100% acrylic latex like SW's Superpaint. I have had ZERO problems treating the HP like this.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Stain also would not seal any of the cuts or the ends.
The areas around the doors and windows would start to flake up if left unsealed.
Hardee board is not waterproof and will soak up moisture if only stain was used.


----------



## lifeafterbell (Feb 6, 2012)

This is a special product specifically made for fiber cement siding to give the appearance of wood. Actually I believe it is a tinted clear acrylic polymer. Not talking about regular wood stain here. Name of it is WoodPerfect Fiber Cement Siding Stain made by Duckback.


----------



## lifeafterbell (Feb 6, 2012)

Here's a picture of what the siding looks like with that product I mentioned above.

Am concerned now about Hardie changing their primer like one person offered in either this post or somewhere else on the forum and they said that this stuff doesn't adhere as well. We did this in 2005 and after 7 years looks just like photo. No problems at all. Will be calling Duckback to find out more.


----------



## FrillyLily (Jun 4, 2012)

lifeafterbell said:


> Here's a picture of what the siding looks like with that product I mentioned above.
> 
> Am concerned now about Hardie changing their primer like one person offered in either this post or somewhere else on the forum and they said that this stuff doesn't adhere as well. We did this in 2005 and after 7 years looks just like photo. No problems at all. Will be calling Duckback to find out more.


Any update on this? I LOVE the look of your siding, but I'm scared to do it!


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Dona1993 said:


> Hi, I am having trouble with my Hardiplank peeling. It has been on for less than 3 years. We had the primed boards and applied 2 coats of the Woodperfect semi-transparent stain inside prior to putting the boards up and then a 3rd coat after they were up. The stain had a 7 year warranty but will only give us free stain! I do not know what to do. I have tried to get the Hardiplank rep to help with no results. I really just want to know what is the best thing to do to fix it long term. I don't want to apply the same stain and be here in another 3 years!
> Thanks
> Dona


Well Did you read the instructions on painting James Hardi Siding? From your post I am going to go out on a limb and asume you did not. Why did I just say that? Because you are not to use stain on James Hardi Siding! Acrylic latex paint only! You voided the warrentey of the siding James Hardi will not honor it because you stained it.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

lifeafterbell said:


> This is a special product specifically made for fiber cement siding to give the appearance of wood. Actually I believe it is a tinted clear acrylic polymer. Not talking about regular wood stain here. Name of it is WoodPerfect Fiber Cement Siding Stain made by Duckback.


I it is not sold at any Paint store that I know of and not recommended by James Hardi.


----------



## chainsawcarver (Jun 2, 2014)

*Woodperfect redwood stain 6703*

I too applied this stain and it also pealed in some spots and we have a 3600 square ft home and the duckback company did refund are money we had to send them pictures and receipts of our purchases. this stain that they call it is more like a paint it is latex and it pools when it is applied horizontal and does give a great effect of wood, just wish it worked better.


----------



## mawilso4 (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: peeling hardi*



Exterior Finish said:


> I am a custom prefinisher in Canada and have used the Woodperfect line for 10 yrs. This product, contrary to popular knowledge, is a topical coating(paint) as opposed to a "stain". Early in 2009, we recieved notice that Superdeck, the maker of Woodperfect would no longer warranty the coating when applied to JH Primeplus. This is due to a change in Hardie's priming system which has shown to not provide adequate sealing of the product. We have experienced failures of this type on product coated as early as 2007, which is when we first noticed the degradation in their priming. The other issue that has appeared is the constant wetness of product close to grade or decks in high rain areas has caused localized failures.
> Unfortunately, the best advice I can give is to repaint the structure using a good quality latex paint, after prepping and priming the house. Sorry.


Hi,

I am having problems with woodperfect applied by a prefinisher on our james hardie siding in 2006/2007. Would you have any documentation on this notice that James Hardi changed their priming system. The prefinisher says its a moisture problem. I'm not getting any help on my 15 year warranty except for the offer of some paint. The siding failed on only one side that is exposed to the sun?

Thank you for your reply


----------



## mawilso4 (Aug 13, 2016)

Exterior Finish said:


> I am a custom prefinisher in Canada and have used the Woodperfect line for 10 yrs. This product, contrary to popular knowledge, is a topical coating(paint) as opposed to a "stain". Early in 2009, we recieved notice that Superdeck, the maker of Woodperfect would no longer warranty the coating when applied to JH Primeplus. This is due to a change in Hardie's priming system which has shown to not provide adequate sealing of the product. We have experienced failures of this type on product coated as early as 2007, which is when we first noticed the degradation in their priming. The other issue that has appeared is the constant wetness of product close to grade or decks in high rain areas has caused localized failures.
> Unfortunately, the best advice I can give is to repaint the structure using a good quality latex paint, after prepping and priming the house. Sorry.


We have the same problem! We built our home in 2006/07. Peeling woodperfect chestnut stain on one side of the house only where the sun hits it. The prefinisher is claiming it is our problem due to windows and moisture. We know the product was installed correctly. Sherwin Williams who purchased Duckback will only give us paint. We are really upset!

Would anyone who has been successful at getting their full warranty honored please message me!

Thank you!


----------

